# The Balk



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

With ongoing ethnic tensions and political polarization, many preppers are taking the possibility of more social unrest into consideration in their planning. This is my recent nonfiction book based on statistical research and demographic studies about the likelihood of civil war and political breakup of the United States.

Demographic statistics and shifting Census data indicate that growing political polarization, racial tensions, and the element of change in America's culture and society brought on by both legal and illegal immigration are all leading towards the Balkanization of America. Looting and riots. Culture Wars. A looming minority majority. What will this mean for your future, and for our nation? This nonfiction book will help you get your head around what is coming, and prepare you to survive the collapse and breakup of the United States! This is the book that Thomas Chittum would write today, if he wasn't so politically correct. Written by Billy Roper with an introduction by Gregory Kay.

http://www.amazon.com/Balk-What-does-Americas-future/dp/1515371816/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

After reading your blurb about your education and life I am curious about a few things. First of all what do you think about the confederate flag debate going on in the US? I am not familiar with the term "Balkanization", would you please explain it to me what it means to you. Since your books quote the Bible, are your writings based on the prophesies of the Bible?


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

No, ma'am, my book isn't based on Biblical prophecy, per se, though if you're a believer, as I am, it does all fit into Revelation. The book is based on demographic statistics and research, similar to what Thomas Chittum did with 'Civil War Two', but updated and meatier, if I may say so. 'Balkanization' is the breaking up of a multicultural state into several more stable homogeneous states, kind of like what happened to Yugoslavia in the 1990's.

I view the Confederate flag issue as a left-wing attack on our heritage and culture in an attempt to perform historical revisionism.

Here is a link to the book on Books-A-Million: The Balk : What Does It Mean, and What Will It Mean to America's Future? by Billy Roper; Gregory Kay (Paperback): Booksamillion.com: Books


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

Here is an excerpt from the book, to answer your question about what Balkanization means, to me. 

"Balkanization. Some of you may have read or heard the word before. To others, it might be new, and sound alien. One of those two dollar words used by politicians and lawyers or medical doctors. The kind of word you ignore, like the side effect warnings at the end of pharmaceutical commercials. Balkanization. It has a lot of syllables. It sounds kind of like it might be the root word for our term ‘to Balk’, a word meaning ‘to hesitate or be unwilling to accept an idea or an undertaking’. That definition might be more appropriate to people’s reaction to the reality and our imminent and inevitable future, but it’s not actually the word we’re looking for itself, or the correct definition. In the future, we might very well refer to what is going to happen in the past tense as ‘The Balk’, as verbal shorthand, but that will carry a different meaning, except for those who wish then that it had happened sooner. Words, of course, have objective, non -socially constructed meaning. They are symbols of their own origin, and within that linguistic DNA, hide the traces of their essence. 
What, then, does ‘Balkanization’ mean? Let’s break the word down. In origin, it comes from a reference to the Balkans, the area of southeastern Europe which, up until the 1990s, we referred to as Yugoslavia, for a while. Some of you might remember what happened there. If you do, hold onto that thought for a minute. So, Balkanization means, ‘to become like the Balkans’, in one sense. What, then, are the Balkans like? 
Well, the Balkans have always been a divided and contentious area of the European continent, being at the cultural and religious crossroads of Catholicism, Orthodox Christianity, and Islam. The Muslim invaders made it that far, and got stopped, but they stayed, in the southern half of the region. Some of them today are the descendants of forcibly converted Whites. Some are of mixed, part Turkic ancestry. 
Not inconsequentially, among the non-Muslim population, there is a further division between Alpinids of a central European type, like the Croats, and Slavs, of the eastern European type, like the Serbs. And, of course, lots of people who are mixtures of the three; Bosnians, Kosovoans, Hercegovians, even Albanians and Macedonians. These many groupings have often led to genocide, on both sides, even absent any other differences. So much for unity through diversity. The Croats sided with Germany in W.W.II, and use the same alphabet as us, and are mainly Catholic. The Serbs sided with the Soviet Union, and use the Cyrillic alphabet. They are primarily Eastern Orthodox in religion. Both have their own spoken language, as well. They hate each other.
Pan-Slavism, by the way, the international effort to unite all Slavic people. was a major force behind the Serbian independence movement of one hundred years ago, which led to the assassination of Archduke Ferdinand of Austria. This event kicked off W.W.I when Germany backed up Austria and Russia backed up Serbia through the system of entangling alliances. W.W. I sowed the seeds of W.W.II, after which Yugoslavia became a Soviet puppet state. The history of not playing well with others is as sharp in the Balkans as anywhere in the world. Dr. Tomislav Sunic, a former Croatian diplomat and White Nationalist academician who was one of the founding faculty of the Soldiers of the Cross Training Institute, has written extensively on his nation’s history, in that regard. Thomas Chittum, who served as a mercenary in the Yugoslavian Civil War on the Croat side, has written extensively about the lessons we should learn from that conflict in his seminal ‘Civil War Two: The Coming Breakup of America’. Of particular interest in his work are the prophecies of what will happen in, and to, ethnic enclaves once cleansing begins. 
History is full of multiracial societies which have always imploded into racial civil war and collapse, if they haven’t eventually degraded through racial amalgamation. Those are the ONLY two long-term end results of multiracialism. The ONLY two choices. Just as the United States is more divided racially and culturally and politically than it has ever been since the last Civil War, the pattern we are now following is not unique. It happened in the Austria-Hungarian Empire. It happened in the Ottoman Empire, where Kemal Ataturk purposefully dismantled their multiracial state and downsized it into Turkey, following the first world war. It happened, even, to the Soviet Union. Multiracial empires are by definition unstable. Homogeneous states, where people share a common race, ethnicity, language, culture, and religion, by definition, are more stable. Diversity is not a strength, it is a weakness. Unity and diversity are antonyms, and antithetical concepts.
President Bill Clinton bombed Serbia during the Yugoslavian Civil War of the 1990’s, because as a multiracial empire itself, those who rule the United States prefer to blame one specific side in any conflict: the Hutus rather than the Tutsis in Rwanda, for example, rather than recognizing and acknowledging that diversity is the cause of conflict. That’s why Slobodan Milosevic faced war crimes trials. That’s why we need a bad guy, always, to scapegoat, both internationally and domestically, whenever two diverse groups clash due to having markedly different interests and goals. Admitting that nature abhors multiculturalism even more than it does a vacuum would be very problematic for those singing ‘Kumbaya’ to their multi-racial subjects from Washington. 
According to recent polls, not only do most Americans understand that our nation is more divided than it has been within memory, many also do not believe that the United States as we know it will still exist as one nation a single generation from now. For those whose heads are still in the sand, History is once again a willing teacher. The past is full of events, wars and revolutions, governments rising and falling, that very few would have predicted, shortly before they happened. Who would have thought that the Soviet Union would collapse inwards on itself without a single missile being fired, as recently as 1985? Or that the Berlin Wall would come down, without a shot? Of course, in the morning’s light of hindsight, twenty-twenty vision often makes these changes seem to have been inevitable. So, too, will the collapse of the United States seem to those who survive it, once it has happened. We are fortunate in having the prescience to see it coming, and as much as is possible prepare to position ourselves, physically and politically, to take advantage of the change which is on its way. The fall of multiracialism. The contemporaneous rise of racially specific mini-states in its absence. And one of them being, our new White republic. Our New America.
The political definition of Balkanization, then, taken from the Balkans, where such infighting and conflict has ruled, is quite simply the breakup of a larger multiracial or multiethnic state into smaller, more racially, culturally, ethnically, and religiously homogeneous (similar) nations. As the Irish poet Yeats wrote, ‘Things fall apart. The centre cannot hold. The blood dimmed tide unfurls, and everywhere, the ceremony of innocence is drowned…and the best lack all conviction, while the worst are full of passionate intensity.”


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank you for the detailed reply.


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

You're welcome. Of course, I don't claim to have created the idea, Thomas Chittum inspired me to update his book "Civil War Two', and then the riots and protests this year really made it feel topical and timely to write about. 'The Balk' is available as a paperback a bit cheaper through Amazon than through Barnes & Noble and Books-A-Million, by the way.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

While some Natural disaster will be the most likely one most of us will face , in real terms most will recover and it will not bring down life as we know over all . However social unrest could rapidly become a force that would bring down the country as we know it and force real SHTF night mares.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I think I have natural disasters covered pretty well barring a ELE event. It's the man made event I fear. Civil war, civil unrest, WWIII, economic. It could just as easily be the Balkanization of the States scenario as well. Either way, that is at the top of my list. Bad things are coming this way.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I think it is time for the Free South to secede from the Socialist North. Voluntary balkanization. 
The economy of Texas alone is worth more than 3/4 of the entire North.


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

Well, Gregory Kay, whom you might know as the author of many books himself, including the 'The Third Revolution' series, is an ardent proponent of Southern secession, as well, and he actually wrote the introduction to 'The Balk' for me, quite generously. Due to the changing demographics, with many blacks moving from the NE and MW urban areas back to the SE, and many Whites leaving the area for the upper South or MW, I personally am not sure how viable that would be. Chittum, in Civil War Two, predicted that the SE would become a 'New Africa' from the Mississippi Valley to the Carolinas. Of course none of us know for sure, but unlike my fiction novels about Balkanization like 'Hasten The Day' and its sequels, in 'The Balk' I tried to stick to straightforward demographic projections without much conjecture. Where the lines will be, I don't know, yet. It depends on how quickly it happens.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Well the demographics are pointing towards a hispanic majority nationwide. Especially in the south and southwest.


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

Yes, but I anticipate secession rather than assimilation for the Hispanics in the southwest. They call the region Aztlan and claim it's rightfully theirs, forgetting the Gadsden purchase, et.al.. Once Hispanics lower the U.S. flag and raise the snake and eagle, and say that they're not just having sanctuary cities, they're no longer enforcing any federal immigration law to keep their families on the other side of the fence out at all, all bets are off. Black Lives Matter activists will say, perhaps justifiably, from their view, that if Hispanics deserve their own slice of the pie, then they do, too, since they perceive themselves as having suffered more and for longer than Hispanics have. That's Balkanization. The upper South and Midwest are becoming more White, as is the Intermontane West. Both coasts and the border are going the other way. Every protest speeds this up. Remember Yugoslavia.


----------

